# Recommend front rotor options?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

ACDelco Gold 18A2822 Front Disc Brake Rotor https://a.co/a1rP0Mu


----------



## Moneylaw24 (Jun 15, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> ACDelco Gold 18A2822 Front Disc Brake Rotor https://a.co/a1rP0Mu


Amazon says these don't fit my car. I assume just ignore that?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Power stop z17 kit


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Moneylaw24 said:


> Amazon says these don't fit my car. I assume just ignore that?


Apparently those are gen2 rotors. 
They fit my car.


----------



## Moneylaw24 (Jun 15, 2019)

Johnny B said:


> Power stop z17 kit


I am to poor for that lol.


----------



## Moneylaw24 (Jun 15, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Apparently those are gen2 rotors.
> They fit my car.


Yeah I think you are correct.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Moneylaw24 said:


> Amazon says these don't fit my car. I assume just ignore that?


hmm both Amazon and rock auto say they fit. 2014 1.4L LT


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> hmm both Amazon and rock auto say they fit. 2014 1.4L LT
> 
> View attachment 298754


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Centric Premium blanks would be my preference.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm partial to the GM Genuine (OE) rotors, due to the FNC coating.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

If you trust amazon fit preferences, then sure lol


----------



## Moneylaw24 (Jun 15, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> If you trust amazon fit preferences, then sure lol


Why would Amazon lead me wrong. Lol oh wait..... They do have it setup though that if you do no select the car they are going on for confirmed fitment if there is a issue they will no longer accept returns.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Moneylaw24 said:


> I am to poor for that lol.


Huh  
The kit is only $30 more than the one you have been using. And FWIW I have been using Power Stop for many years, and so far they have been excellent.


----------



## Moneylaw24 (Jun 15, 2019)

Johnny B said:


> Huh
> The kit is only $30 more than the one you have been using. And FWIW I have been using Power Stop for many years, and so far they have been excellent.


Send me a link maybe I am missing or looking at the wrong item.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

This kit is basically the equivalent of OE, and depending on where you live will be just fine. $150








Amazon.com: Power Stop KOE5550 Autospecialty Front Replacement Brake Kit-OE Brake Rotors & Ceramic Brake Pads : Automotive


Buy Power Stop KOE5550 Autospecialty Front Replacement Brake Kit-OE Brake Rotors & Ceramic Brake Pads: Brake Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





This is the kit I'm running right now. It has fully coated rotors, keeps them basically rust free 
This cost an extra $17, but it is totally worth it. I expect these brakes to last at least 75K.








Amazon.com: Power Stop CRK5550 Coated Brake Rotor & Ceramic Brake Pads- front : Automotive


Buy Power Stop CRK5550 Coated Brake Rotor & Ceramic Brake Pads- front: Brake Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Centric High Carbon Rotors


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

For my daughters 2011 since its a daily driver I just put the Autozone rotors and ceramic pads on it. Paid $150 for the set, should have been $250 but the counter person gave zero effs and rang me up wrong in my favor. Basically I got a free rotor.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

I am using StopTech rotors (128.62130R and 128.6213L) with carbo/ceramic pads. A bit pricier than the others but, imo, worth it. Darn things will make your eyeballs pop under hard braking. Smooth, quiet and predictable.


----------



## bhoward (6 mo ago)

Valpo Cruze said:


> For my daughters 2011 since its a daily driver I just put the Autozone rotors and ceramic pads on it. Paid $150 for the set, should have been $250 but the counter person gave zero effs and rang me up wrong in my favor. Basically I got a free rotor.


Valpo Cruze ... You jerk!
You are what's wrong with the world right now ... Instead of being honest you willingy stole $100 from Autozone hurting that company, it's employees, your community, etc. I hope you are not a parent with kids that are learning from your horrible example of what it means to have intregrity. It's incredible that you care so little about yourself and others in your life that you would even publically go online to boast about your destructive behavior. Go away Valco! We don't need or want you on this forum. Here we are a community trying to help others.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

Might be late, but just in case.... There are a couple things I've noticed that help keep your brakes from pulsating. 

1. after fresh install, bed-in your pads


Bedding In Brake Rotors


2. use a torque wrench on your lug nuts, to factory spec, and in a star pattern.

Parts store brands (both pads and rotors) have been mixed quality for me... I like wagner thermo quiet series pads, and on acdelco coated rotors.


----------



## Jericz (Jul 1, 2020)

Johnny B said:


> This kit is basically the equivalent of OE, and depending on where you live will be just fine. $150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine is looking at this Gen 1 Cruze with front rotors shot. The owner said it only got around 20k miles on it. The fully coated rotors seem a better option. We'll just finish installing the suspension and tis wheels on the truck tomorrow before we can take a closer look at the Cruze.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Jericz said:


> A friend of mine is looking at this Gen 1 Cruze with front rotors shot. The owner said it only got around 20k miles on it. The fully coated rotors seem a better option.


Yes. I really didn't even want to suggest the non-coated kit. If you live anywhere you have to deal with road salt having coated rotors area must, unless you only want them to last about 2 years. 
Power Stop has been my go to for brakes and rotors for about 15 years. But as other have stated, there are many options.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Get the AC Delco Coated Gold or the GM Genuine/OEM rotors. They last 200k miles depending on how you drive. I put new ones on 100k miles ago and am no where close to replacing them.


----------

